# FET on tues 10th May 2011 progynova symptoms help



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi does anyone know if i should be getting cramping aching and being bloated while on my last day of suprecur and currently taking 3 progynova daily start crinone gel tomor and stop suprecur up to 4 tabs on tues (day of transfer) feel like i have had all stomach muscles stretched and have a tingling down below sorry if too mcuh info weird but i feel like something is growing inside me and making me look pregnant. anyone any advice on whether this is normal, scan yesterday showed good lining thickness for my wee ice babies maybe its just getting super thick, also feeling extremely nauseous 

any advice be great 

thanks girls

k


----------



## Lisa72 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

I started 3 progynova on Monday and have been having lower cramping and backache since.  So maybe it it the 3 progynova.  Started pregnenolone yesterday,  Scan on Wed to check the lining.  Wishing you lots of luck with it.

Lisa x x x


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks for reply lisa, fingers crossed for us both, am worried about a bug cos it may put things off and i spent all morning with my neice who is now also poorly v&d poor pet, but i think it is prob the tabs cos i felt something happening once i started the 3, going up to 4 will be interesting if this is how 3 makes me feel. the countdown is def on now less than 3 days to transfer            

fingers crossed hope to see some good news for u soon


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

ive got two little frosties cookin today x x x yee ha please stay sticky little embies x x luv u


----------

